# el hecho que / el hecho de que



## Fafner

Necesito confirmar cuál es la oración correcta para expresar por ejemplo:
"El hecho de que alguien tenga problemas no justifica que se impaciente..."


----------



## Rayines

Fafner said:
			
		

> Necesito confirmar cuál es la oración correcta para expresar por ejemplo:
> "El hecho de que alguien tenga problemas no justifica que se impaciente..."


*¡Bienvenido al foro, Fafner!...¿Tú lo necesitas en español?: La correcta es tal cual la escribiste: "El hecho de que..."*


----------



## mydoom

La forma correcta para esa oración es "El hecho de que..."

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

En esta frase la única construcción correcta es "el hecho de que", y suprimir el "de" sería un queísmo, pero cuando se usan proposiciones adjetivas se puede suprimir la preposición "de".


----------



## cl109

Hola!
¿Cómo se dice:
el hecho de que o el hecho que?
Por ejemplo: "...se refiere al hecho que/de que...."
¿Es dequeísmo o está bien?
Gracias!


----------



## belén

Creo que es "de que" , pero espera más opiniones...

Belén


----------



## Jellby

Yo también opino que "de que" es lo correcto.


----------



## cl109

Bueno...ya somos tres entonces!
Voy a optar por "de que". 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## lazarus1907

Se dice "el hecho de que" cuando lo que sigue es una subordinada sustantiva:

El *hecho de que* hayas venido...

Se dice "el hecho que..." cuando lo que sigue es una subordinada adjetiva:

El *hecho que* ocurrió ayer...

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Si tienes alguna duda, parece fácil decidirse por la correcta.

- El hecho que ocurrió ayer

- El hecho que vengas

En la primera frase puedes eliminar "que" y la frase sigue teniendo sentido (*el hecho ocurrió ayer*)  

En la segunda no es posible eliminar "que". *El hecho vengas*  no significa nada, no tiene sentido.

Si no es posible eliminar "que" sin que la frase que resulte sea incomprensible, hay que usar "de que".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Se dice "el hecho de que" cuando lo que sigue es una subordinada sustantiva:
> El *hecho de que* hayas venido...
> Se dice "el hecho que..." cuando lo que sigue es una subordinada adjetiva:
> El *hecho que* ocurrió ayer...
> Saludos


 
De acuerdo con Lazarus
Saludos 
Tggr


----------



## lazarus1907

Por si alguien tiene aún dudas al respecto, hace no mucho escribí un correo electrónico a la redacción del Diccionario panhispánico de dudas para sugerir que aclararan la distinción entre las subordinadas sustantivas y de relativo, ya que muchos se empeñaban en que sólo "*el hecho de que*" era la forma correcta. Se puede cometer tanto dequeísmo como queísmo con esta construcción. Esta fue la respuesta:



> Estimado Sr.
> 
> Agradecemos mucho su sugerencia acerca de incluir en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ una entrada que explique el régimen de construcción del término _hecho,_ para evitar el frecuente queísmo en que se incurre cuando se emplea este sustantivo seguido de un complemento especificativo constituido por una subordinada sustantiva, y la necesidad de distinguir este uso de aquel en que este mismo sustantivo va seguido de una subordinada adjetiva o de relativo. Consideraremos esta cuestión para futuras ediciones.
> 
> Reiterando nuestro agradecimiento, aprovechamos la ocasión para enviarle un cordial saludo.
> 
> Elena Hernández Gómez
> Responsable del Departamento de «Español al día» y coordinadora del equipo de redacción del _DPD_
> Real Academia Española


----------



## Jellby

Sí, claro, yo también estoy de acuerdo con Lazarus, el hecho es que sólo pensé en la primera posibilidad, puesto que ni se me ocurrió que en la segunda puediera haber dudas: "el hecho de que ocurrió ayer..."  A no ser que la oración se refiera al hecho de que ocurriese ayer . Una cosa es un hecho que ocurrió ayer y otra es el propio hecho de que (algo) tuviera lugar ayer. Vaya jaleo, pero creo que todos lo tenemos claro.


----------



## smarthodas

Hola
El hecho de que la chica rechace casarse con uno que no lo quiere no se considera un defecto


----------



## Surinam del Nord

_El hecho de que _es la forma correcta.

En cuanto al resto de la frase:

_casarse con uno que no *la *quiere_ (porque es una chica, y no se casa con "uno" porque no la quiere a ella).

Y lo que hay que cambiar sin lugar a dudas es _no se considera un *defecto*_. Un _defecto _es un rasgo del carácter, o físico, no una decisión o una acción. Te propongo esta versión rápida:

_No se considera reprobable que la chica rechace casarse con uno que no la quiere._


----------



## smarthodas

Perdon
Quiero decir que la chica es la que no quiere al hombre


----------



## Surinam del Nord

¡Ah! Entonces puedes decir


_No se considera reprobable que la chica se niegue a casarse con *uno al que no quiere.*_


----------



## smarthodas

¿tambien es correcta así?
El hecho de que la chica rechace casarse con uno al cual no quiere no se considera un defecto


----------



## Surinam del Nord

No es incorrecta gramaticalmente, pero es que "el hecho de rechazar" no es un defecto, no es una imperfección del carácter o del cuerpo. Es algo que haces, puede ser un error, un delito, un acierto, pero no un defecto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Gramaticalmente correcta pero la propuesta de Surinam es mucho más elegante y "ligera".
Y también de acuerdo con Surinam en que un defecto es algo permanente (de carácter o físico) en ningún caso se puede utilizar para algo tan puntual como lo es el rechazo a casarse.

Hasta luego
*EDIT*: Surinam ha sido más veloz


----------



## oderay avila

Hola, quiero tener claro algo  es imprescindible escribir " el echo *de *que"
Ejemplo: queremos resaltar el hecho de que es la primera vez que se imparte el seminario. o es correcto decir: queremos resaltar el hecho que es la primera vez que se imparte el seminario


----------



## robjh22

Una cosa que evitar, en mi opinion, es poner muchas palabras entre el sustantivo principal de una frase (aqui, "el hecho") y el verbo ("no se considera") como para cuando el lector llega al verbo, se le hubiera olvidado el sustantivo, y le costará trabajo volver a leer la frase.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

oderay avila, sí que es necesario poner _de. _Si sustituyes la frase por un verbo en infinitivo lo echarás de menos de inmediato:

_El hecho que llegues tarde (_Lo correcto es _El hecho de que llegues tarde_)

_El hecho llegar tarde _(Lo correcto es _El hecho de llegar tarde_)

robjh22, estoy de acuerdo contigo. La mayor parte de las frases rebuscadas se pueden simplificar.


----------



## oderay avila

Gracias por la ayuda, ha sido un gran aporte, sobre todo cuando tengo que justificar a otros el porque de las cosas cuando. mil gracias


----------



## oderay avila

me quieres decir que puedo omitir algunas veces que pero jamas el de


----------



## Surinam del Nord

oderay avila said:


> me quieres decir que puedo omitir algunas veces que pero jamas el de


 

Si has decidido usar el verbo conjugado, para introducir la frase siempre debes poner antes _que_. 


_No me gusta llegar tarde._

_No me gusta que lleguemos tarde._

En estos ejemplos, como ves, no hay que poner _de _porque _llegar _y _que lleguemos tarde _son lso respectivos sujetos. Y sin embargo sí hay que poner _que _en el segundo ejemplo, porque el verbo va conjugado.

Estoy segura de que lo sabes usar de forma automática. Más que aprenderte una regla, debes pensar en frases similares que tengas muy claras.


----------



## oderay avila

ok  gracias mil


----------



## Bronte

No habeis hecho mucho caso del consejo de Robjh22 , pero es muy atinado


----------



## Bronte

Que la chica rechace un matrimonio de conveniencia no es un error


----------



## Bronte

Tener pánico a la sencillez del idioma es otro error (muy común, por cierto)


----------



## Eva Maria

¿Con o sin "de"?
 
- Hay que insistir en el hecho que cada una de las posiciones decimales de un número decimal es importante...
 
o
 
- Hay que insistir en el hecho de que cada una de las posiciones decimales de un número decimal es importante...
 
No estoy segura de cuál de las dos es gramaticalmente correcta.
 
EM


----------



## mjmuak

"De que", el "que" no tiene función sintáctica en la subordinada, así que no es un relativo (¿no?).


----------



## Eva Maria

mjmuak said:


> "De que", el "que" no tiene función sintáctica en la subordinada, así que no es un relativo (¿no?).


 
MJ,

Pues tienes razón! Nada, que las subordinadas ya las tengo un poco oxidadas! No obstante, lo sospechaba. 

Sin embargo, veo que hay montones de textos que se olvidan de poner la "de" de marras en oraciones equivalentes. Y tanta profusión de "sin des" me ha hecho dudar!

Gracias Bathman!

EM


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Al hablar de decimales se entiende que el número es decimal, luego, bastaría con decir: "...cada una de las posiciones decimales de un número...
Saludos.


----------



## Forero

Coincido con todos:

_el hecho de que_ = _el que_ = _que_ <> el hecho que.


----------



## Eva Maria

Ube said:


> Hola:
> Al hablar de decimales se entiende que el número es decimal, luego, bastaría con decir: "...cada una de las posiciones decimales de un número...
> Saludos.


 
Gracias, Ube!

Pero da igual! No soy yo la que he redactado semejante galimatías, sólo lo tengo que traducir! (Mejor que yo no redacte ningún tratado matemático, porque soy de letras!) 

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Forero said:


> Coincido con todos:
> 
> _el hecho de que_ = _el que_ = _que_ <> el hecho que.


 

Gracias, Forero!

Claro y conciso!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Vuelvo sobre "el hecho que / el hecho de que", pero en un contexto totalmente distinto:

- Hay que ilustrarlos también sobre el hecho que Descartes es el padre de la geometría analítica y de los ejes cartesianos. 
 
o 

- Hay que ilustrarlos también sobre el hecho de que Descartes es el padre de la geometría analítica y de los ejes cartesianos.
 
Me inclino por la primera oración, pero el caso es que no sé porqué!
 
EM


----------



## Laztana

Yo, sin embargo me inclino por la segunda. No me parece que el uso del "de" ahí sea incorrecto.

La primera me suena a influencia del inglés (the fact that...), pero igual me equivoco.

saludos


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Es la segunda, sin duda; el porqué no sabría explicarlo ahora, tendría que consultar un mamotreto.
Saludos.


----------



## mjmuak

"de que ", Eva, porque "que" no tiene función sintáctica en la subordinada, y en la primera "hecho" sería el antecedente, y eso no tiene sentido.

Hay que ilustrarlo sobre el hecho que Descartes describía...

Aquí si que va sin "de", porque es el OD de la subordinada

muaks


----------



## aceituna

Yo también usaría la segunda opción.
Si cambias un poco la frase: el hecho de ser Descartes el padre de la geometría... "el hecho" va con "de".


----------



## Rayines

Sí, siempre es "el hecho de que" en este tipo de oración.


----------



## Eva Maria

Laztana said:


> Yo, sin embargo me inclino por la segunda. No me parece que el uso del "de" ahí sea incorrecto.
> 
> La primera me suena a influencia del inglés (the fact that...), pero igual me equivoco.
> 
> saludos


 
Latzana,

Gracias por tu opinión! (Me deja más liada aún, pero bueno, jajajaja)

A ver otras opiniones...

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

aceituna said:


> Yo también usaría la segunda opción.
> Si cambias un poco la frase: el hecho de ser Descartes el padre de la geometría... "el hecho" va con "de".


 
Aceituna, guapa!

Sí, es que la frase original desde la que traduzco ya está redactada de cualquier manera.

Gracias!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Rayines said:


> Sí, siempre es "el hecho de que" en este tipo de oración.


 
Rayines,

Bueno, pues me rindo ante vuestra abrumadora unanimidad!

Con "de"!

Gracias!

EM


----------



## Laztana

Eva Maria said:


> Latzana,
> 
> Gracias por tu opinión! (Me deja más liada aún, pero bueno, jajajaja)
> 
> A ver otras opiniones...
> 
> EM



¡Vaya hombre ! pues no sé cómo arreglarlo , lo que quería decir es que en inglés se dice "the fact that" sin el "of" (de) y que igual por eso te has liado, pero en castellano, en tu frase, el "de" es correcto.
pero como bien dices, a ver qué dice el resto...


----------



## Eva Maria

Laztana said:


> ¡Vaya hombre ! pues no sé cómo arreglarlo , lo que quería decir es que en inglés se dice "the fact that" sin el "of" (de) y que igual por eso te has liado, pero en castellano, en tu frase, el "de" es correcto.
> pero como bien dices, a ver qué dice el resto...


 
Laztana,

Nada, que era broma! Sí, ya vi lo que querías decir con "the fact that", y creo que tienes razón respecto a su influencia en el castellano. Pero como mi texto original no era en inglés, pues no me di por aludida, jajaja!

Gracias por tu explicación!

EM


----------



## Mariarayen

Hecho lleva de, muchas veces por evitar dequeísmo cometemos la falta contraria, no colocar "de" cuando corresponde. Casos similares serían hablar, acordarse. Solo tienes que fijarte en el régimen, es decir qué lleva la palabra sin que, eso mismo lo llevará con que. Por ejemplo acordarse es acordarse "de" algo, no acordarse algo.


----------



## Eva Maria

Mariarayen said:


> Hecho lleva de, muchas veces por evitar dequeísmo cometemos la falta contraria, no colocar "de" cuando corresponde. Casos similares serían hablar, acordarse. Solo tienes que fijarte en el régimen, es decir qué lleva la palabra sin que, eso mismo lo llevará con que. Por ejemplo acordarse es acordarse "de" algo, no acordarse algo.


 

Mariarayen,

Sí, el truco de convertir la frase en cuestión en una pregunta con la preposición en duda, es la mejor comprobación.

Gracias por tu útil comentario!

EM


----------



## hosec

Eva Maria said:


> Vuelvo sobre "el hecho que / el hecho de que", pero en un contexto totalmente distinto:
> 
> - Hay que ilustrarlos también sobre *el hecho que*  Descartes es el padre de la geometría analítica y de los ejes cartesianos.
> 
> o
> 
> - Hay que ilustrarlos también sobre el hecho de que Descartes es el padre de la geometría analítica y de los ejes cartesianos.
> 
> 
> Me inclino por la primera oración, pero el caso es que no sé por qué!
> 
> EM


 

Incluso me atrevería a decirte que, tras Descartes, pongas "sea" ("me atrevería", pero no sé si me atrevo)

Salud.


----------



## Eva Maria

hosec said:


> Incluso me atrevería a decirte que, tras Descartes, pongas "sea" ("me atrevería", pero no sé si me atrevo)
> 
> Salud.


 
Mi imprescindible Hosec! Jejejeje!

Ay, la correctora corregida!

Gracias por tu re-re-re-re-confirmación de la frase correcta!

Sí, "sea" quedaría incluso mejor, pero al tratarse de una traducción intento ser "purista" en lugar de pergeñar una traduzione traditora.

EM


----------



## Forero

Eva Maria said:


> Vuelvo sobre "el hecho que / el hecho de que", pero en un contexto totalmente distinto:
> 
> _- Hay que ilustrarlos también sobre el hecho que Descartes es el padre de[/SIZE][/COLOR] la geometría analítica y de los ejes cartesianos._
> o
> 
> _- Hay que ilustrarlos también sobre el hecho de que Descartes es el padre de la geometría analítica y de los ejes cartesianos._
> Me inclino por la primera oración, pero el caso es que no sé porqué!
> 
> EM


Creo que es igual que en la otra frase ("el hecho de que" = "el que" = "que" <> "el hecho que").  No he visto "el hecho que", pero quizás se usaría en frases como:

_Hay que ilustrarlos sobre el hecho que descubrió René Descartes en cuanto a la geometría._

o

_... el hecho que escribió Descartes acerca de la existencia de Dios._


----------



## Eva Maria

Forero said:


> Creo que es igual que en la otra frase ("el hecho de que" = "el que" = "que" <> "el hecho que"). No he visto "el hecho que", pero quizás se usaría en frases como:
> 
> _Hay que ilustrarlos sobre el hecho que descubrió René Descartes en cuanto a la geometría._
> 
> o
> 
> _... el hecho que escribió Descartes acerca de la existencia de Dios._


 
Ahí está, Forero (por excelencia)!

Precisamente mi duda provenía de este otro uso de "el hecho" que tú ejemplificas con estas dos frases, que es lo que puede dar lugar a error. 

Gracias!

EM


----------



## chaquira16

Eva Maria said:


> Vuelvo sobre "el hecho que / el hecho de que", pero en un contexto totalmente distinto:
> 
> - Hay que ilustrarlos también sobre el hecho que Descartes es el padre de la geometría analítica y de los ejes cartesianos.
> 
> o
> 
> - Hay que ilustrarlos también sobre el hecho de que Descartes es el padre de la geometría analítica y de los ejes cartesianos.
> 
> Me inclino por la primera oración, pero el caso es que no sé porqué!
> 
> EM


 


Esta frase se construye con "de que", como te han comentado ya, porque si no el fenómeno sintáctico que se daría sería queísmo, como sabes para evitar el dequeísmo se construye sin  "de" lo que debería llevar la preposición delante.

Carmen


----------



## Eva Maria

chaquira16 said:


> Esta frase se construye con "de que", como te han comentado ya, porque si no el fenómeno sintáctico que se daría sería queísmo, como sabes para evitar el dequeísmo se construye sin "de" lo que debería llevar la preposición delante.
> 
> Carmen


 
Carmen,

Muchas gracias por tu ampliación del tema!

Ay, siempre se cae en una cosa o en otra, o en el queísmo o en el dequeísmo, en el idealismo o en el realismo, en la cuenta o en gracia, en la tentación o en el abismo...

EM


----------



## protool

Buenos días a todos! 
Quisiera plantear una duda acerca del uso de "el hecho que/el hecho de que". 
Dando por sentado que la forma correcta es "el hecho de que", ¿alguien sería tan amable de confirmar si son correctas incluso sus formas elípticas? 
Dicho de otra forma, a rigor de lógica debería poderse decir: "el (hecho, sobreentendido)de que no venga me hace dudar". O, más aún: "quiero hablar del (hecho, sobreentendido) de que el mundo se rige por reglas universales". 
Aunque lógicamente deberían poderse utilizar antedichas construcciones, me suena realmente cacofónico la justaposición "el de que" o, peor todavía, "del de que". Además no consigo encontrar ejemplos de tales formas en internet.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano


----------



## flljob

¿No crees que es más fácil decir _El que no venga me hace dudar_?

En la segunda, tal vez un determinante un función de pronombre: Este (el hecho de que lel mundo se rige por reglas universales) se demuestra porque...


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

_1) el (...) de que no venga me hace dudar_

No, la elipsis en este caso no corresponde, la oración no tiene sentido.

_2) el (...) que no venga me hace dudar_

Sí, en contexto la oración es perfectamente comprensible.

_3) quiero hablar del (...) de que el mundo se rige por reglas universales_

No, oración incomprensible.

_4) quiero hablar  de que el mundo se rige por reglas universales_

Sí, comprensible. Pero le falta elegancia.

_5) de esto quiero hablar, de que el mundo se rige por reglas universales_


----------



## protool

Gracias por contestarme. 
Para flljob: claro que me parece más fácil decir "el que no venga me hace dudar", pero creía que era incorrecto ya que se dice "el hecho de que" y no "el hecho que". No comprendo por qué en una frase el "de" es obligatorio y en otra no.

Para Bocha: claro, a mí también esas frases me sonaban horribles, lo que pasa es que sigo sin entender por qué en una frase el "de" es obligatorio y en otra no. Otra cosa, "comprensible, pero le falta elegancia" significa que es gramaticalmente correcta, verdad?

De todas formas, me habeis confirmado lo que pensaba y os lo agradezco. Que paseis un buen día


----------

